# Traditional zinc woodscrews vs. deck screws



## BenchDawg (Apr 20, 2011)

I've been building quite a few Adirondack chairs and patio furniture. I have been using #8 - 1 3/4" standard zinc wood screws on most applications in the build.

I really don't have any complaints with them, however as I was at the hardware store today to replenish my supply, I noticed, across the aisle, an ample supply of decks screws; green ones, wood colored ones, gray ones in all sizes and in much greater volume.

It got me thinking. My furniture is predominately out in the seasons. I countersink all holes and use a wood filler prior to finishing off with a varnish so the screw is never exposed.

Is there an advantage one way or another? Does anyone have a preference?


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

I mostly use deck screws, occasionally drywall screws, and can't remembet the last time I used "regular" wood screws - except for the #6 or #8's I use to attach drawer glides.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

The black utility screws are not good in the weather. If you use the pressure treated wood you probably know you need the plastic coated screws. The other screws in different colors I am not sure about. I loke coats of some kind for material protection.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

I used to work in a hardware store. For screws out in the weather (especially screws in treated lumber) you need zinc screws, deck screws, or stainless steel screws. Galv screws will rust and will react to new arsenic free treated lumber. Deck screws will probably be the best option for the money.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

dakremer, you are correct about galv fasteners and the new pressure treated lumber unless the galv is hot dip. the electro-plated type fasteners will not stand up to the chemicals. Of course all screws are electro- plated. Nails do come in hot dip galv but who is driving 16d nails in a law chair, right?


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

right on!!


----------

